# parents/family who know you are furry AND DON'T CARE or are actually supportive



## Beastcub (Feb 23, 2010)

okay so i see posts here all the time along the lines of "durr my family found out i am a furry and they hates me now" (though normally they effing got caught looking at yiff is why their family thinks they are freaks, not to mention half those people would probably get scolded for looking at normal pron)

and just a little while ago i wrote this response in another thread which is the totall opposite of ones family "disowning them" for being furry

"annatomically correct costumes make me D:

though oddly enough my mom finds the idea amusing o____O
she is living with me and has always been supportive of me and thinks nothing of me being furry, and i openly discuess furry things with her and brought up anatomically correct suits and she was like "what's the big deal? i can see why guys would find it amusing to have a fuzzy dong on the front of their costume"
....WTF MOM! DX "

my mom is cool with it, my sister is a totall furry and we do conventions together and she builds her own fursuits, all my brothers are cool with it and one even came to con in a fursuit with me. i have discussed with my mom how the fandom has a sexual side and her only comment was "be careful what you get into" and that was it.
the only negative is a mild one and that is my nephew, who loves my work and likes the look of some other makers fursuits (though would never ever wear one with the exception of Gir from invader zim) went with me to an anime con and there was a fursuit of creme from sonic and the person took the head off and it was dude inside, my nephew promptly turned away and whispered "i don't think i will ever get used to furries"...and frankly his response made me lol XD

any way, my point is, i am sure that not every one out there had close-minded families.

so lets hear it, tell some tales about how your family responded positivly to the fandom, who has siblings interested in the same stuff, who has parents who funded the materials for your fursuit?

lets hear something effing postive for a change!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Most of my family members if they knew i was a furry, Oh man i dont want to even think about it. 
Some would be ok but most would flip. So nice to have a family thats suporting and understanding.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Nothing.
I have no past of it.
I am not sure if I can consider myself furry.
I do go to anime cons, though.
Never saw fursuits there, although I saw some very weird cosplays and costumes that made me laugh. Probably half of the people I know from the con know that I am in deep of the furries, but not doing naughty things. The proper response from them would be "What? Oh they! I knew there were some freaks out of it!".
In family? Nope. First I have to talk to a furry from my country. The only furry site here is ABANDONED(Gay and newfaggy), there were a bit of furries, one in the portal of the anime I lurk in. No response, it's like they all died. Until then, I am dead as well.


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

No one gives a shit because I like to draw people who are also animals and maybe act like one from time to time. I'm kinda weird but no one gives a shit.

!


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone who thinks they need the support of family and friends in order to be happy in a fetish subculture needs help.


----------



## Erewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I TOLD MY PARENTS ABOUT MY BDSM ADDICTION

THEY TOLD ME TO KEEP THAT TO MYSELF

WHY CAN'T THEY SEE IT'S HOW I WAS BORN?!? NO SUPPORT FOR ME )'''':


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2010)

Im mom think it's cute but doesn't care.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish I could contribute positively to that, but with my folks being almost seniors, they're not even comfortable with things like my being an agnostic pagan.  With the turmoil that causes, I don't dare bring up being bi or being a fur.   Somethings are best left unsaid.  

Younger parents (ones my age or into their 40s) seem to be a lot more accepting of stuff like this.  Seems to have to do with the shifting mindsets that happened when baby boomers (born 1944 to1964) gave way to generation X (born 1964 to 1979).  Of course there's always exceptions to the rule, but for the most part, that seems to be what I've noticed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)

None of my family cares, my friends don't care.  The only problem I ever had was a /b/tard friend, but he didn't care much, all he cared about was making sure I wasn't into cub or snuff or anything.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 23, 2010)

I find this particularly interesting because I just asked for the help of my costume-loving grandmother in building a suit.  Perhaps it helps that my family has watched me draw animals since preschool, but regardless, I was oddly nervous to ask for assistance.  I'm aware that it's just a hobby despite the hype, but I still hesitated (something to do with me being a college student with a penchant for cartoon animals and an interest in making a ridiculous costume I'll have perhaps 5 opportunities to wear amongst a crowd of the lowest rank in nerdom?  Hmmm).

Anyway, the original point of my post (which I seem to have veered wildly away from) is that my family is fine with the fandom.  This could be because they don't know much about it.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> okay so i see posts here all the time along the lines of "durr my family found out i am a furry and they hates me now" (though normally they effing got caught looking at yiff is why their family thinks they are freaks, not to mention half those people would probably get scolded for looking at normal pron)
> 
> and just a little while ago i wrote this response in another thread which is the totall opposite of ones family "disowning them" for being furry
> 
> ...




You lucky bitch... I'm not into the fur suiting, but if my mom EVER found out I was a furry, The shit would hit the fan. 

And, I've only told one person in my whole life.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 23, 2010)

My mom's fine with it. I showed her fursuits and she thought they were awesome and actually 
said she wanted one. (Not in a ohmg I'm gunna buy one sorta way) And I've drawn a few pin-ups
of anthros for her in the past since she loves that stuff, and collects Boris artwork. 
(He draws lots of women.) And she knew I went to FurFright, and go to monthly meets, 
so yeah I'm pretty sure she's okay with it. xD Oh and I also told her about the lonely tards 
ruining the fandoms image, so she knows about the sexual side as well.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 23, 2010)

My bro from New Mexico called last night, and we spent a good hour of the two talking about hilarious stories from the furry fandom. I never realized how fascinating or entertaining all the things I've seen could be to those outside the fandom.

But I also try not to misrepresent it, heh. My whole family knows I'm about to move across the Atlantic to be with someone, and some of them know I first got to know him from 'that furry community'.

Honestly, I have probably talked to more people than I should about the furriness. I've just never experienced a negative reaction on the topic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

My familly knows I'm a furry, they just think its something to do with Anime XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine don't know, 'cause I'm not a furry.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 23, 2010)

Everyone I know family and friends knows that I am a furry, even my boss and everyone at work. They all don't care.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 23, 2010)

Uh....Right I've mentioned things about furry every now & then but I don't tell anyone... theres only like 1 person I know who really knows what it is.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

After I'll tell the world about fangirls I'm sure furries will do better.
Because I am Mr.Anime conventioner.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

My folks don't care much, though my dad loves when I would wear my tail out in public. Gives him something to chat about with random strangers, he's one of those people that loves talking.


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know how much my family knows, or if they even pay attention. I don't hide anything, as I don't see the point in hiding things. If they come to visit they could see my tail/ears are always right here in the open, and possibly artwork that I'm working on laying around. I've mentioned it casually, in passing, but I don't think anybody even knows what "furry" is. 

As far as supportive, my mom used to be supportive of me and my interests. I feel like that isn't the case anymore. She seems to wrapped up in her own life.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine only care about yiff really. That and how the public see me. Go figure.

I might wear my collar out sometime.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 23, 2010)

Meh, I made the mistake of telling my mom about furries while thinking that I was coming out of the furry closet.

My story:
I don't like much of anything in this world. Very few things interest me and my family knows this. I found furry fandom to be one of the few things that do interest me, so naturally, I was excited and wanted to tell someone. But I also realized that 90% of furry stuff is pr0nz and ended up in the (non-existant) furry closet, thinking that people would just think I'm a freak. I eventually told my mom, while still in the furry closet mindset, and it ended up being an awkward conversation that I regret having because I felt so stupid afterwards. I realized halfway through it how stupid I must sound talking about it.

Embarrassed and my nerves shot, I gave her a website (wiki article on furry fandom) to look at while I went to take a shower. Another mistake as this only led to more confusion. Finally, a few weeks later, I was able to get it through her head that it was just a weird hobby/interest/fandom like anime or Trekkies, and that I was only nervous about it because I was using it as a way of determining how open-minded she was for (later) when I told her I was gay.

*---Only part relavant to this thread:*
With that, she offered to help me make my first fursuit  and offered to come with me to Anthrocon someday. (um NO! >.>) I told her she could come if she could pay her own way: hotel, food, etc. She quickly declined. I think the only reason she's slightly supportive is because she know's I don't have much interest in other things and doesn't want to discourage me from indulging in one of the few things in this world that I do enjoy.

That didn't stop her from later asking if I was into beastiality, if I believed I was an animal, or if the furries had their own god that they worshipped.

I should post this in the "you don't need to come-out as a furry" thread as a testamonial of how stupid it is.

Edit:
And yeah, she went and did her own online research on it. At this point, I have no idea what she really thinks of it or what she thinks she knows.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Meh, I made the mistake of telling my mom about furries while thinking that I was coming out of the *furry closet*.
> 
> My story:
> *I don't like much of anything in this world*. Very few things interest me and my family knows this. I found furry fandom to be one of the few things that do interest me, so naturally, I was excited and wanted to tell someone. But I also realized that *90%* of furry stuff is *pr0nz* and ended up in the (non-existant) furry closet, thinking that people would just think I'm a *freak*. I eventually told my mom, while still in the furry closet mindset, and it ended up being an awkward conversation that I regret having because I felt so stupid afterwards. *I realized halfway through it how stupid I must sound talking about it.*
> ...


A good lesson in one paragraph.
Bolds:
1)Furry closet is a term for people that are new to the fandom and haven't told the universe that they like animal penis, amirite?
2)What can't you like about this world? Well, it's practically kind of same here, everybody is shit, the rare chance of anime cons is even rarer as the time goes and people think that gays are the last level of unusual.
3)There might be a lot of yiff around, but I don't think everything is yiff, it's just a stereotypical opinion.
4) Can't you say porn?
5)My friend, furries don't even meet the condition of freaks - they are just plain people with different things favorited.
6)Very much. I got the image of the outer world thinking I'm too quiet and innocent so it will sound weird if I show my voice once and tell them I hang out with animal huggers.
7)No. Websites are banned. Why? Because there is a high chance you will see yiff ads or yiff HEADLINES. I'd prefer to say that myself, I am trusty enough.
8)My part of life. Though, it doesn't make me wapanese.
cirno(9)That's fine. Almost all teenagers and youngsters get asked by their mothers and fathers what sexuality they have - the answer varies much.
10)What? Heh. If I'd get asked for that I'd refuse.
11) Anthrocum - I am sure that is why the reason you don't want to go with her. If alone then it's a yes.
12) Never discourage, we are all here for you. Never give up - be happy.
13) Zoophiles(Kill them), Otherkins(Inhuman and deserve to die the same way as zoophiles), Relligion freaks(Orthodox - they might be average).

And yes, family hurts.
Especially when they ask you why do you hate everything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 23, 2010)

My little brother (11yo) is positive about it. When talking about furry with him he hates me using the word "anthro or anthropomorphic" oddly enough he prefers the word furry.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> A good lesson in one paragraph.
> Bolds:
> 1)Furry closet is a term for people that are new to the fandom and haven't told the universe that they like animal penis, amirite?
> 2)What can't you like about this world? Well, it's practically kind of same here, everybody is shit, the rare chance of anime cons is even rarer as the time goes and people think that gays are the last level of unusual.
> ...


 
1.) No. Furry closet is for people who are afraid to tell others because of the false fear of being hated for it when the reality of it is that most people don't even know what a furry is.

2.) I meant that their are very few things that interest me. I don't really have any hobbies or things that I like to do. Don't really know why.

3.) Fact 86.548% of statistics are made up on the spot. That was a semi-random edjumacated guesstamation. :V

4.) lolz! I iz teh uber 1337 internetz elder-god. Bow b4 mah skillz! :V

5.) I know that, but not everyone else sees furry fandom that way.

6.) inorite?

7.) Like I said, it was a mistake.

8.) Yeah, I love anime too, but that doesn't make me a Japanophile. It was just something I could compare to furry fandom as an example.

9.) But it was the furry websites and shit that prompted it. Otherwise, she would've continued to believe I was a straight, born-again Christian. Again, I made the stupid mistake of telling her to ignore the sexual side of it because I was not interested in it. Of course that made her look more into...

10.) I told her I would more likely commission one instead of make it myself, but she was encouraging me to make it myself to save the hundreds or even thousands of dollars of buying one. Obviously, she doesn't want me "wasting" all this money on furry stuff.

11.) The point of going to a con in a fursuit would be so I could have fun and be outgoing and such pretending to be my fursona. Having my (still clueless) mother there would ruin that experience. And sure, some dealers will have their yiff on display.

12.) I loves my furry hugbox. :V

13.) I should've told her we worship Mufasa!

I haven't told my siblings or my dad about any of it, but at this point (several months after the conversation with my mother) I've taken the "I don't really care" stance towards it. I'm not gonna bother hiding my furry stuff or answer stupid questions with anything more than "'cause I want to" or "What's wrong with it?" or "Who's it hurting?".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

My sister and I make fun of each other all the time. She uses this to make fun of me. I also crack furfag jokes about raping dogs, jacking off in fursuits, and *FURSECUTION!* around my friends. My parents would laugh at me, and then I'd laugh at my dad because I stole his porn and replaced it with a blown up, full color picture of goatse.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

xcliber said:


> 1.) No. Furry closet is for people who are afraid to tell others because of the false fear of being hated for it when the reality of it is that most people don't even know what a furry is.
> 
> 2.) I meant that their are very few things that interest me. I don't really have any hobbies or things that I like to do. Don't really know why.
> 
> ...


1) I will burn this closet and sell it in the black market.
2)Same goes for me, I don't have hobbies or anything to do. There are anime cons every two or three monthes I think. Well.. with my relligion's holidays it's like it.
3) V) is getting boring. And yes, I bet that 90% of the furries dream about animal anus.
4) Speaking 1337 makes you lose The Game you just have lost.
5) Too bad. I see the fandom as 80% Horny animal penis lovers - 10% Clean art lovers and 10% Artists and fursuit makers.
6) Inoitistrulylikethat. Observe and learn my friend - then bomb them.
7) Yeah. Internet is too dangerous. Information always vary, even on me.
8) Anime to me is a hobby just like the furry fandom, my parents know I go to cons but they don't know I watch it. Because I practically don't. I talk with the people, if someone is drawing I ask them for the piece and if there is a fangirl rave I will sustain it and enjoy.
9) Yeah. In the end, telling that sexuality is not in the interest is worser than telling you are *Pick one of the ususual sexuallities builds that exist*.
10) I'd say the same, but I would NEVER commision. I am not paying money right now for stuff like that. Fursuits are a big red NO to me, and art is mediocre. Even if it catches my eyes there is no reason I will pay to someone unknown over the internet.
11) Yeah. I never used the term "dealers" out of Poker. Having someone to cop on you there while the person is close to you is really harsh.
12) I like my furry hitbox. Hugboxes? Never saw them. PRobably never experience. Never got somebody to say " *hugs* " on me.
13) Who is Mufasa. Just tell them that they worship the normal god but add ears and tails to it while they dry hump the air as a traditional ritual.

Further more will be in PMs as this is kind of OffTopingas.



Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister and I make fun of each other all the time. She uses this to make fun of me. I also crack furfag jokes about raping dogs, jacking off in fursuits, and *FURSECUTION!* around my friends. My parents would laugh at me, and then I'd laugh at my dad because I stole his porn and replaced it with a blown up, full color picture of *goatse*.


I'd just make a yiff edition of suicidemouse. Or put a furry porn website on one of my friend's computer and tell him how naughty it is.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'd just make a yiff edition of suicidemouse. Or put a furry porn website on one of my friend's computer and tell him how naughty it is.


Goatse is better for pissing people off than yiff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Goatse is better for pissing people off than yiff.


Then combine goatse with the game and suicidemouse.
Suicide mouse is faggot assshit and goatse IS an ass being streched like ignite and explode to pieces.
Yiff.. you like it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then combine goatse with the game and suicidemouse.
> Suicide mouse is faggot assshit and goatse IS an ass being streched like ignite and explode to pieces.
> Yiff.. you like it.


I don't know what a suicide mouse is, and are you asking me if I like yiff... Your typing style confuses the shit outa me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what a suicide mouse is, and are you asking me if I like yiff... Your typing style confuses the shit outa me.


You don't?
Then the first rule of course is not to watch the original -
watch the survival guide of it - it is funny to me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6PL8ODp8T8
Basically a video of mickey mouse walking down a street of black and white with buildings drawn in MS paint and after a few minutes it blacks out and in the 6:00 minute it comes back - then there is some static and thinks really get on someone's ass. After that there are cryings and screams and the whole video begins to be like asjkgskjghlkddf.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Not that it matters much, but might as well contribute my two cents.
My father didn't really care when I told him. At first he thought I was trying to tell him I was gay...don't know how he got that conclusion. Anyway, he said he does not care what I do so long as I am not hurting anyone or doing anything illegal. My siblings could care less. They probably saw it coming for all I know. It was a bit weird at first, but everything is I guess normal in the sense of the word.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

YokoWolf said:


> Not that it matters much, but might as well contribute my two cents.
> My father didn't really care when I told him. At first he thought I was trying to tell him I was gay...don't know how he got that conclusion. Anyway, he said he does not care what I do so long as I am not hurting anyone or doing anything illegal. My siblings could care less. They probably saw it coming for all I know. It was a bit weird at first, but everything is I guess normal in the sense of the word.


He probably thought you were coming out as gay because you sounded like you treated it like you were.


----------



## TDK (Feb 23, 2010)

My mom dosen't really care, says it's just a hobby like her's being a Trekkie... O.O; YEA. That one caught me off guard and fucked up the whole conversation.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not telling my parents... Ever


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think my family would be the least bit surprised to find that I adore animal characters and the like, but it's really none of their business. I was always the freak child who wore my Halloween costume when it wasn't Halloween. TIGER IN THE BACKYARD HURPADURP.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He probably thought you were coming out as gay because you sounded like you treated it like you were.


"Hello, father, I just wanted to tell you I am a furry"
"Do you mean that you are hairy? Even on the spots of the - son, what are you trying to make me understand?"
"No, furries, it's like hobby, we draw animal people and share knowledge and love of it"
"Share love huh? What kind of love? I'm sure it contains porn of some sorts"
"Uhh... Yes, I guess. I say some naughty stuff out there, and there is some porn of it - I try not to even think of it -"
"What sites are you exploring?! God, how do you talk on these things.. It seems as if you were... gay?"
"Uhh... yes... Father... I am.. gay"
"I see, very well, go look at that yiff portals, enjoy the animal penis"
" Thank you"
"There was a trial"



BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't think my family would be the least bit surprised to find that I adore animal characters and the like, but it's really none of their business. I was always the freak child who wore my Halloween costume when it wasn't Halloween. TIGER IN THE BACKYARD.


Hehe, you guys celebrate Halloween.
Well, we got practically a very similliar holiday that is going on next week, and it contains costumes and candies(pedo).
I never liked costumes, never enjoyed them and only liked looking at others as if I was looking at a newspaper.
I never saw a furry like costume.
I was always the lonely nerdy freak that stays in dark corners and dwells.. then says bragshit about maturity and begins to talk about physical and mental pain.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 23, 2010)

I told them, and they're OK with it, but that's because I gave them the super-short, clean version. I'm not sure why everyone feels like they have to tell them about the porn and such, that's just kind of stupid.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> You lucky bitch... I'm not into the fur suiting, but if my mom EVER found out I was a furry, The shit would hit the fan.
> 
> And, I've only told one person in my whole life.


 
This is your most pathetic post yet. :V


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He probably thought you were coming out as gay because you sounded like you treated it like you were.


 Well, I never could talk to my father. You are right, I definetly did not have a smooth conversation or even sound remotely normal.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hehe, you guys celebrate Halloween.



- Candy
- Being a furfag in public
- At night
- There's bonfires
- Also drinking
- It's autumn and it smells amazing outside
- PUMPKINS
- People
- Scary movies
- Hayrides
- People acting like idiots
- Caramel apples
- We're bastardizing some actual celebration from a long time ago, awesome

Of course. :V



CynicalCirno said:


> Well, we got practically a very similliar holiday that is going on next week, and it contains costumes and candies(pedo).
> I never liked costumes, never enjoyed them and only liked looking at others as if I was looking at a newspaper.
> I never saw a furry like costume.
> I was always the lonely nerdy freak that stays in dark corners and dwells.. then says bragshit about maturity and begins to talk about physical and mental pain.



:[

What holiday? Will there be pumpkins?


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> - Candy
> - Being a furfag in public
> - At night
> - There's bonfires
> ...


 
I support this message.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> - Candy
> - Being a furfag in public
> - At night
> - There's bonfires
> ...


Pointing out in this forum, I am a secular jew.
There is:
-Giant~Dwarf game(During a week people secretly give somebody else they are related to by work, school ETC, "Care packages" full of chocolate and candies.
- In the end of the week there is the fat boy bomb(Emergency airdrop - large package)
- People go in costumes(Almost all children, almost all teenagers and some mature people).
- People laugh a lot.
- Everyone must be happy as this holiday states happiness and freedom(Too bad if somebody dies that day).
- There is the "Haman Ear"(In my poor trabslation), it's a pastry filled with chocolate/palms/nuts/poppy.
- No Secrets
- Markets sell cheap ugly and uncreative costumes for children.
- Markets sell cheap fugly animal costumes for 3 years old children
- The great stories about the holiday are flowing around with small books.
- The story is written in the bible, which contains OVER 9000 PAGES.

That's about it I think.
There are no pumpkins, although we still love pump shotguns.
Booze is like every other day and sometimes a bit more than usual.


----------



## Dass (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah... let's just say that my father doesn't like me on Cracked because one article I was reading contained the word "bullshit" in its title. He also kicked me offa Y!A for language I was using (and revoked my admin privileges (COME ON, I NEED THOSE TO FIX MY COMPUTER WHEN THE IP ADRESS SCREWS UP!)). He's prudish about swearing like that. Strange, considering how liberal he is...

Whatever. Point is they (or at least he) cannot be allowed to know this website exists.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

To me just keeping it a Secret is a good Idea. When I get a girlfriend say, then I'll confront im a Furry! Why? you ask well.... Because I'll just blame it on my Girlfriend saying that she got me into the Whole thing but really I got into this say 2 years ago......


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 23, 2010)

My family knows and couldn't care less.  Mainly it's because I don't make a big deal out of it, and because I've proven to them they raised me well enough to have friends and strangers alike speak well of me.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's about it I think.
> There are no pumpkins, although we still love pump shotguns.
> Booze is like every other day and sometimes a bit more than usual.



Coolio.

But pump shotguns aren't like pumpkins, you can't carve faces and/or genitalia into them and leave them on the porch to weird people out when they come for candy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Coolio.
> 
> But pump shotguns aren't like pumpkins, you can't carve faces and/or genitalia into them and leave them on the porch to weird people out when they come for candy.



I'm pretty sure I could scare the shit outta people with either a pumpkin or a shotgun...lol


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 23, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> My family knows and couldn't care less.  Mainly it's because I don't make a big deal out of it, and because I've proven to them they raised me well enough to have friends and strangers alike speak well of me.



That's awesome, given that you're even older than I am.   Must all be pretty open-minded.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Coolio.
> 
> But pump shotguns aren't like pumpkins, you can't carve faces and/or genitalia into them and leave them on the porch to weird people out when they come for candy.


I think my holiday is better than yours because that's my relligion duh.
You can't carve faces and genitalia in pump shotguns but you can do vice versa - pump faces in pumpkins with our lil bit 8 pellets.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I think my holiday is better than yours because that's my relligion duh.
> You can't carve faces and genitalia in pump shotguns but you can do vice versa - pump faces in pumpkins with our lil bit 8 pellets.



Wasn't trying to tread on your toes, hun.

Lucky sonofabitch gets to play with better dangerous things on holidays, bah.


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Wasn't trying to tread on your toes, hun.
> 
> Lucky sonofabitch gets to play with better dangerous things on holidays, bah.


 
We could start our own holiday, imagine the catapualts and flame throwers and pie.


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I haven't told my siblings or my dad about any of it, but at this point (several months after the conversation with my mother) I've taken the "I don't really care" stance towards it. I'm not gonna bother hiding my furry stuff or answer stupid questions with anything more than "'cause I want to" or "What's wrong with it?" or "Who's it hurting?".



Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m not


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Meh my little brother thinks its cool :\


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m not



God, it's hard now that you say that.


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God, it's hard now that you say that.



I'm a great believer in the old idiom; 'love me - love my dog' - in other words, if you can't accept me for who I really am, then you have no place accepting me at all - or, to put it better - â€˜Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m notâ€™.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> I'm a great believer in the old idiom; 'love me - love my dog' - in other words, if you can't accept me for who I really am, then you have no place accepting me at all - or, to put it better - â€˜Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m notâ€™.


 
but I like putting on disguises and fooling people into believing something else 

Hmm I sound like a spy >_>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m not


This


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

All shall be revealed when the time has come.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> I'm a great believer in the old idiom; 'love me - love my dog' - in other words, if you can't accept me for who I really am, then you have no place accepting me at all - or, to put it better - â€˜Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m notâ€™.



You just inspired me to make a thread.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 23, 2010)

my mom doesn't care


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 23, 2010)

My entire family pretty much knows I'm a furfaggette.

For the most part they don't care. Some of them are more supportive of the costuming thing than others. My mother still squee's every time we bring down a piece to show her. 

She brags to her sisters about the costuming thing her daughter(me) does. Her sisters love to see pictures of the completed pieces. But you know, I remember sitting there and watching as my parent's watched that CSI episode. I know some people talk about how the episode made their family Anti-fur, so I was a little uncomfortable.

My mother though, she didn't take the episode seriously at all. Neither did my step-dad. Both realize it's a fictional tv show and they can't take such a thing as a source of information about the fandom.

Myself and Zeke, we talk about furry stuff rather openly and freely around my family. I'm not saying we press the stuff on them. It's just if we are talking something furry related we don't just change topic because they walk in. They just don't care. My grand-parents on my father's side, I expected them to not be supportive at all. It surprised me when my grandmother really felt proud of what I was doing.

I still remember when I told my mom "Hey I'm going on a trip to Pittsburgh!"....she didn't hamper me at all. In fact she was excited for me to be able to travel out there and attend the convention. She enjoyed watching the videos later on with me too.

Once we were at the mall, and it was normally a meet day, but due to a local con, the meet was called off. It was awesome when I saw some of the local furs there hanging out, and my mother followed me over there and she was completely fine with meeting these other furry people. Most of them were gay but it didn't bother her at all. She enjoyed herself.

But yeah, for the post part my family has been really positive. I don't hide anything though. I don't run around acting like I have to keep it super secret. It's a hobby just like gaming.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but I like putting on disguises and fooling people into believing something else
> 
> Hmm I sound like a spy >_>


SPY!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Iâ€™d rather be hated for who I am than be loved for who Iâ€™m not


This.
Though of all, I'd make that:
I'd rather be hated for who I am not than be loved for who I am - because love can't reach me.
My speciality is pretending to be other - as I am not the original me on these forums. That makes me camouflaged, and if I can get a victim - I can pretend to be a mastermind and play with their heads.


Trpdwarf said:


> My entire family pretty much knows I'm a furfaggette.
> 
> For the most part they don't care. Some of them are more supportive of the costuming thing than others. My mother still squee's every time we bring down a piece to show her.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> SPY!


 I never was on your side 

Anyhow I see thats its cool to have a supportive family but like many others have said its not important enough to just yell it to everyone, hey guys I'm a fur and I need you to support me and accept who I am :V

My mom seen my my wallpaper and hasn't said anything so thats as far as its going to get, its funny though my lil brothers friend dislikes furries and says he dislikes the wallpaper but I really don't give a shit, I don't really bother people with furry related stuff :\


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> My entire family pretty much knows I'm a furfaggette.
> 
> For the most part they don't care. Some of them are more supportive of the costuming thing than others. My mother still squee's every time we bring down a piece to show her.
> 
> ...


I wish I could have IRL furry adventures. The only furries I know that live near me are a guy that I'm decent friends with but the only furry crap we talk about is making fun of weird shit and the creepy girl who stalked my sister.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I never was on your side
> 
> Anyhow I see thats its cool to have a supportive family but like many others have said its not important enough to just yell it to everyone, hey guys I'm a fur and I need you to support me and accept who I am :V
> 
> My mom seen my my wallpaper and hasn't said anything so thats as far as its going to get, its funny though my lil brothers friend dislikes furries and says he dislikes the wallpaper but I really don't give a shit, I don't really bother people with furry related stuff :\


I see.
The only people that actually know what are furries in deep are my mind and brain. I have a friend with mediocre knowledge, that knows I am related with it.
Still not being able to call myself a furry or finding a random piece of yiff to put as wallpaper, I lung towards walls and hope to knife it on time.
With my mediocre visual prediction, finger strength and weak heart I can't get anything right about it and firstly I need to see a furry with my own eyes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> My entire family pretty much knows I'm a furfaggette.
> 
> For the most part they don't care. Some of them are more supportive of the costuming thing than others. My mother still squee's every time we bring down a piece to show her.
> 
> ...



Wow, I would love nothing better than to have your life ^_^
I'm not completely dedicated but I plan on it and I want nothing more than to have my family accept it but they wouldn't understand now as I have nothing physical to really show them....

"Hey mom, I'm a furry." 
"The fuck is that?!"
"Well I don't have a tail or anything so I can't really tell you..."
"Ok, w/e go back to your man cave..."


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> SPY!


I saw a spy and a pyro at furry fiesta, I lol'd when I saw that.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Well my parents don't know specificly what a furry is, they know I like animals and that I draw animal people x3 They also know i have a tail and they were kinda supportive of ne getting one, saying it was funny and stuff.

As for friends, I'm sure a few of them know,there's really no problem with them knowing either. My /b/ tard friends poke at it jokingly sometimes, but it's all fine. What I reccomend is not to make such a big deal about it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish I could have IRL furry adventures. The only furries I know that live near me are a guy that I'm decent friends with but the only furry crap we talk about is making fun of weird shit and the creepy girl who stalked my sister.



If you want a IRL furry adventure badly enough, you'll work hard and make it happen. I only make it out to Pittsburgh because I take in enough commissions to pay for it. That and I budget well and plan well to cut costs for everyone involved with my group.



Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, I would love nothing better than to have your life ^_^
> I'm not completely dedicated but I plan on it and I want nothing more than to have my family accept it but they wouldn't understand now as I have nothing physical to really show them....
> 
> "Hey mom, I'm a furry."
> ...



My life. You can't have it! Lol.

If you really want your family to accept the whole thing? Just treat it as a hobby and don't have a coming out of the furry closet moment. Nothing pushes people on the negative side quite like treating something like it's this shameful thing, and "coming out of the closet" with it.

It's a hobby, like gaming. Treat it like that and you'll more likely find yourself with a family that isn't giving you shit for it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want a IRL furry adventure badly enough, you'll work hard and make it happen. I only make it out to Pittsburgh because I take in enough commissions to pay for it. That and I budget well and plan well to cut costs for everyone involved with my group.



Marry me! 

Haha jk. I too want to have furry adventures and I plan on it. Hell, one of the reasons I want to go to bradford so bad is cause 1) it's in station square aka a fricking MALL, 2) it's in pittsburgh so yay Anthrocon, 3) quite a few people in the furry community there.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want a IRL furry adventure badly enough, you'll work hard and make it happen. I only make it out to Pittsburgh because I take in enough commissions to pay for it. That and I budget well and plan well to cut costs for everyone involved with my group.



I don't have a group though, that's the thing >_>

Also it won't be that bad for me because I live within driving distance of Pittsburgh, since I'm in northern MD.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a group though, that's the thing >_>
> 
> Also it won't be that bad for me because I live within driving distance of Pittsburgh, since I'm in northern MD.



One of these years we gotta meet up. No, not in a freaky way but ya know, I wanna meet the famed Heckler and Koch haha.
And to add onto each others' "groups"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marry me!
> 
> Haha jk. I too want to have furry adventures and I plan on it. Hell, one of the reasons I want to go to bradford so bad is cause 1) it's in station square aka a fricking MALL, 2) it's in pittsburgh so yay Anthrocon, 3) quite a few people in the furry community there.



Back demon fox thing! Shoo! Shoo!

That said...I wish you luck on making it out there.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a group though, that's the thing >_>
> 
> Also it won't be that bad for me because I live within driving distance of Pittsburgh, since I'm in northern MD.



If you don't have a group you could always plan ahead of time, to connect with some furs you know online that are going and possibly share the cost of a room.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> One of these years we gotta meet up. No, not in a freaky way but ya know, I wanna meet the famed Heckler and Koch haha.
> And to add onto each others' "groups"


I'm probably not as awesome IRL as you might think.



Trpdwarf said:


> If you don't have a group you could always plan ahead of time, to connect with some furs you know online that are going and possibly share the cost of a room.



I'd probably do that, but I won't be going to AC or anything for a few years tops. I may be 18, but my dad treats me like I'm 5 and would have a heart attack if I ever went to Pittsburgh to meet internet people.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm probably not as awesome IRL as you might think.



Lol


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm probably not as awesome IRL as you might think.
> .


 
Blasphemy!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Lol


 he's being modest 

I'm what you'd call boring IRL so thats why I act a fool here so I'm not boring xD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> he's being modest
> 
> I'm what you'd call boring IRL so thats why I act a fool here so I'm not boring xD


Well I'm not boring, I'm just not the most amazing and funniest person to ever walk the face of the earth :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not boring, I'm just not the most amazing and funniest person to ever walk the face of the earth :V


Or as flirty?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Or as flirty?


Nope, I have a terrible love life IRL :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, I have a terrible love life IRL :V


 lol well I wonder who made that avatar you got, I think its pretty funny :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol well I wonder who made that avatar you got, I think its pretty funny :3


Ratte made it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte made it.


 
lol I had no idea she made that xD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm not telling my parents... Ever





Clutch said:


> To me just keeping it a Secret is a good Idea.



ditto


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 23, 2010)

inB4 Closet furrs.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> inB4 Closet furrs.



Fuu closet furs. Get outta dis thread.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys I'm.... a videogame fan... Sorry, I've been a closet games for years, but I just didn't know how to come out...


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 23, 2010)

While I don't really care for these threads as people knowing your a furry really shouldn't be a big deal, my parents are actually the ones who got me into the fandom. Well, my mother anyways. She noticed my interest in anthro characters and was all like, " You know son, you might be a furry." Being a noob to everything at that time I asked what it was, she explained, and lo I am here. Now, the conversation was more interesting then that, but I think you get the idea.

Did I mention she was a furry also?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just stanin' here and the furry won't come out the closet.
I asked myself "Why the fur won't come out the closet"?
Nobody has no answers.
SO I PULL OUT MY GUN!
TELL ME WHY THE FURRY'S IN THE CLOSET OR ELSE I'M GONNA SHOT SOMEONE!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was just stanin' here and the furry won't come out the closet.
> I asked myself "Why the fur won't come out the closet"?
> Nobody has no answers.
> SO I PULL OUT MY GUN!
> TELL ME WHY THE FURRY'S IN THE CLOSET OR ELSE I'M GONNA SHOT SOMEONE!


I lol'd again.

I loved that episode and that never gets old.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was just stanin' here and the furry won't come out the closet.
> I asked myself "Why the fur won't come out the closet"?
> Nobody has no answers.
> SO I PULL OUT MY GUN!
> TELL ME WHY THE FURRY'S IN THE CLOSET OR ELSE I'M GONNA SHOT SOMEONE!



Hah, nice reference.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm probably not as awesome IRL as you might think.
> I'd probably do that, but I won't be going to AC or anything for a few years tops. I may be 18, but my dad treats me like I'm 5 and would have a heart attack if I ever went to Pittsburgh to meet internet people.



Hah, we have many things in common. My parents hate the fact that I "talk on call of duty" to people I don't know....they've yet to realize that friendly people are easily accessible and not everyone's willing to rape you, steal your identity, stalk, kill, etc....



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not boring, I'm just not the most amazing and funniest person to ever walk the face of the earth :V



As am I, I'm a very boring person IRL but i've found out that if you have low expectations then you'll never be let down


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, we have many things in common. My parents hate the fact that I "talk on call of duty" to people I don't know....they've yet to realize that friendly people are easily accessible and not everyone's willing to rape you, steal your identity, stalk, kill, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> As am I, I'm a very boring person IRL but i've found out that if you have low expectations then you'll never be let down


You wanna rape me don't you? =[


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

i saw my name in this thread


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i saw my name in this thread


why hello there


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, we have many things in common. My parents hate the fact that I "talk on call of duty" to people I don't know....they've yet to realize that friendly people are easily accessible and not everyone's willing to rape you, steal your identity, stalk, kill, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> As am I, I'm a very boring person IRL but i've found out that if you have low expectations then you'll never be let down


lol. My parents genuinely don't care who I talk to... I'll tell them I've been on a 2-hour skype video chat with some 22 year old dude from Kentucky, and all they say is "cool".    I am boring too... I have literally less than 10 RL friends I talk to on a regular basis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You wanna rape me don't you? =[



Didn't we already discuss this?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Didn't we already discuss this?


Yes but I may want to rape you.

Also I'm not boring IRL =[


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i saw my name in this thread


 

We were talking about the avatar you made for HK.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but I may want to rape you.
> 
> Also I'm not boring IRL =[



Hah, I'd have to ponder that a LONG time for an honest response.

I never said you were boring IRL....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, I'd have to ponder that a LONG time for an honest response.
> 
> I never said you were boring IRL....


Good because I'm going to rape you.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> lol. My parents genuinely don't care who I talk to... I'll tell them I've been on a 2-hour skype video chat with some 22 year old dude from Kentucky, and all they say is "cool". I am boring too... I have literally less than 10 RL friends I talk to on a regular basis.



I'm probably more boring than everybody here. I pretty much do the same thing every single day... Go to school, talk to people, go home, use the internet, sleep.

And to be on topic: Nobody knows I'm a furry, which surprises me. I'd figure somebody would've found out by now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm probably more boring than everybody here. I pretty much do the same thing every single day... Go to school, talk to people, go home, use the internet, sleep.
> 
> And to be on topic: Nobody knows I'm a furry, which surprises me. I'd figure somebody would've found out by now.



Hah, so very similar...the only difference is I'm more rambunctious than you

On second thought, lets go with flamboyant instead of rambunctious...
I'm Scotty the flamboyant fox


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be on topic too: All the friends that know, don't mind. My parents don't know, though I'm making it ever-so-obvious. I have a yarn necklace that is tight like a collar and I have a furry-as-hell computer wallpaper... One friend even joined FAF because I asked him to! He is still not technically "furry", but he is really close.




Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, so very similar...the only difference is  I'm more rambunctious than you
> *snip*


Lol. Everyone on here is similar in some way. Hell, me and Scotty are nearly clones in the way we think.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll be on topic too: All the friends that know, don't mind. My parents don't know, though I'm making it ever-so-obvious. I have a yarn necklace that is tight like a collar and I have a furry-as-hell computer wallpaper... One friend even joined FAF because I asked him to! He is still not technically "furry", but he is really close.



Hmmm, I might leave a trail of breadcrumbs as well. I like the idea of making a furry pic montage sorta deal as my background....




> Lol. Everyone on here is similar in some way. Hell, me and Scotty are nearly clones in the way we think.



Yeah, we're all very similar...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'll be on topic too: All the friends that know, don't mind. My parents don't know, though I'm making it ever-so-obvious. I have a yarn necklace that is tight like a collar and I have a furry-as-hell computer wallpaper... One friend even joined FAF because I asked him to! He is still not technically "furry", but he is really close.



I'm making it obvious too... I'm browsing FAF in front of my mom as I type. However, I'm not wearing a collar or anything furry-related.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

She's bound to spot my awesome sig pic then


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> She's bound to spot my awesome sig pic then



Which reminds me, I should go search for somebody who could make me an avatar.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm making it obvious too... I'm browsing FAF in front of my mom as I type. However, I'm not wearing a collar or anything furry-related.


My computer I use for furry is behind a curtain in the back of my room, and my parents are awesome enough to knock before they enter, and only stand in the doorway. ^^ I love them. They have a lot of respect for my privacy.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> My computer I use for furry is behind a curtain in the back of my room, and my parents are awesome enough to knock before they enter, and only stand in the doorway. ^^ I love them. They have a lot of respect for my privacy.


Your pretty lucky, I'm not allowed to close my bedroom door lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriman said:


> My computer I use for furry is behind a curtain in the back of my room, and my parents are awesome enough to knock before they enter, and only stand in the doorway. ^^ I love them. They have a lot of respect for my privacy.



Right now, I sleep in the living room, where the computer is, because my room (in the basement :mrgreen is freezing cold. So, after around 10:30, I've got no worries about privacy.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

leon said:


> We were talking about the avatar you made for HK.



i've made a couple avatars on here.  HK's, Qoph's, and Arc's, actually.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i've made a couple avatars on here.  HK's, Qoph's, and Arc's, actually.


And I <3 mah avatar. I use it for like everything now.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I <3 mah avatar. I use it for like everything now.


I will agree that it's f*cking awesome. ^^


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

haha ilu guys


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I <3 mah avatar. I use it for like everything now.



Yeah, that's a really cool avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> haha ilu guys


welu2 don't stop being awesome


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> welu2 don't stop being awesome



<3

wait, i'm a mod.  i can't be l'd :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Silly furries and their lovey dovey moments <3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3
> 
> wait, i'm a mod.  i can't be l'd :c


Who says? il mods that are nice.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 23, 2010)

<3


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My sister and I make fun of each other all the time. She uses this to make fun of me. I also crack furfag jokes about raping dogs, jacking off in fursuits, and *FURSECUTION!* around my friends. My parents would laugh at me, and then I'd laugh at my dad because I stole his porn and replaced it with a blown up, full color picture of goatse.




Lol, I do the same thing... I also love that kind of prank.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 23, 2010)

Is there a way to tell if your parents are accepting :/
Cuz I need a new collar and I can't order one yet.  I want a spiffy collar.
_Spiffy_


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Is there a way to tell if your parents are accepting :/
> Cuz I need a new collar and I can't order one yet.  I want a spiffy collar.
> _Spiffy_


I don't know a sure-fire way to _test_ their accepting-ness, I just know for some reason... Sorry no help at all.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Is there a way to tell if your parents are accepting :/
> Cuz I need a new collar and I can't order one yet.  I want a spiffy collar.
> _Spiffy_


You can try not treating the furry fandom like a sexuality for one.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can try not treating the furry fandom like a sexuality for one.


^ Yeah, that too.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

As I'm not into the sexual aspect, they give me funny looks when I have my tail, but they got over it. If I were, ohsnap, my mom would hang me and skin me twice.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine know i went to FC, they think its an art show, which it is. I have art everywhere, and they don't care, i didnt tell them i am a furry, but they know I like the stuff.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

My dad thought my tail was awesome/cute and so did everyone else at work.

My mom thought it was weird and said "Don't wear that thing in public with me, it's weird and I don't want to be seen with weird."


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> brought up anatomically correct suits and she was like "what's the big deal? i can see why guys would find it amusing to have a fuzzy dong on the front of their costume"
> ....WTF MOM! DX "



I lol'd so hard at this.

My family no clue that I'm a furry, or mabye even what the fandom is. Idon't make it a point to tell everyone, I even ninja ordered my tail :3 Only 2 people know, but they totally don't care.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I even ninja ordered my tail :3 Only 2 people know, but they totally don't care.



Explain how?


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Explain how?



Sent it to a friend's house.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Sent it to a friend's house.



that how i keep the Army from sniffing around my furry related mail


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> that how i keep the Army from sniffing around my furry related mail


buttsex


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex



Look who's back and wanting moar buttsex from LK


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex



you again... *sigh*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you again... *sigh*


buttsex


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp



fixed that for ya.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex



stop! you know i cant Q_Q


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> stop! you know i cant Q_Q


but you can.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> but you can.



I must give him kudos for being persistent.
Intra-thread efforts!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> I must give him kudos for being persistent.
> Intra-thread efforts!



no, no ,no he always does this...

gawd, i know he's straight, but... fuck, he's such a tease!


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> no, no ,no he always does this...
> 
> gawd, i know he's straight, but... fuck, he's such a tease!



That's HK in a nutshell :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> no, no ,no he always does this...
> 
> gawd, i know he's straight, but... fuck, he's such a tease!


I wonder what your cock tastes like.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wonder what your cock tastes like.



chicken?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> chicken?


Probably.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

*facepaw* Get a room you too.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw* Get a room you too.



I was thinking about posting that, minus the facepaw.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw* Get a room you too.


I'd gladly get a room with him.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw*



*nails HAND to desk*

don't use furry terms or I'll nail your cock down too. :V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wonder what your cock tastes like.



... *whimper*... not... going... to... give... in


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ... *whimper*... not... going... to... give... in


I'll be the one _giving in_, if you catch my drift...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *nails HAND to desk*
> 
> don't use furry terms or I'll nail your cock down too. :V



Oh, that sounds FURfect....Don't break a CLAW in the process. Fur real, I'm just getting started...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll be the one _giving in_, if you catch my drift...



He's a submissive fox...hint hint.

Fk, double post...again.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, that sounds FURfect....Don't break a CLAW in the process. Fur real, I'm just getting started...



<3 puns


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, that sounds FURfect....Don't break a CLAW in the process. Fur real, I'm just getting started...



I'm tempted to break out my lame puns. You will drown in their sheer awfulness.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm tempted to break out my lame puns. You will drown in their sheer awfulness.



Go to town my FURiend...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, that sounds FURfect....Don't break a CLAW in the process. Fur real, I'm just getting started...


I want to kill you now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to kill you now.



Well at least I know you won't rape my dead corpse. *Phew*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a submissive fox...hint hint.
> 
> Fk, double post...again.



you are NOT helping scotty!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you are NOT helping scotty!!!



Sorry, I'll quit


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you are NOT helping scotty!!!


Oh you're submissive huh? So I can pretty much get you to do whatever I want you to...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well at least I know you won't rape my dead corpse. *Phew*



yeah because it's not rape if it's willing


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Both my parents have seen me drawing furries I think, but possibly don't understand the implications.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm tempted to break out my lame puns. You will drown in their sheer awfulness.



Oh sweet raptor Jesus...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh you're submissive huh? So I can pretty much get you to do whatever I want you to...



...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yeah because it's not rape if it's willing


I sure am willing


----------



## TDK (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I sure am willing



Your faggishness is showing again just like the other thread.

...
...
...

Oh fuck it, _wanna yiff?_


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

TDK said:


> Your faggishness is showing again just like the other thread.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Hell yeah mothahfuckah


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Is there a way to tell if your parents are accepting :/
> Cuz I need a new collar and I can't order one yet.  I want a spiffy collar.
> _Spiffy_


 I would be put into therapy if my parents knew. if they already know on your behalf and haven't done that then your better off than me lol. Btw, spiffy collars are the way to go.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I sure am willing



i bet you are... and yes i am the submissive type. i just want someone to call master, and no it wont be you.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I would be put into therapy if my parents knew. if they already know on your behalf and haven't done that then your better off than me lol. Btw, spiffy collars are the way to go.



YES, SOMETHING RELEVANT TO THE TOPIC!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Another Facepaw* We lost another one to the cold PAWS of YIFFing....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i bet you are... and yes i am the submissive type. i just want someone to call master, and no it wont be you.


It will be me, you have no say in the matter, you're mine and you will do what I want you to do. You are nothing more than a pet for my pleasure.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys should fuck on scotty's entrails after i disembowel him


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Another Facepaw* We lost another one to the cold PAWS of YIFFing....



lol thats why i love you scotty


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You guys should fuck on scotty's entrails after i disembowel him



I prefer burning them while he watches.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It will be me, you have no say in the matter, you're mine and you will do what I want you to do. You are nothing more than a pet for my pleasure.



yes Master


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

In other news: I have an urge to give someone head ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yes Master


Now that's what I like to hear!

Let's get going, we have places to yiff.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It will be me, you have no say in the matter, you're mine and you will do what I want you to do. You are nothing more than a pet for my pleasure.



murrrrr


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In other news: I have an urge to give someone head ;-;


<- 



AleutheWolf said:


> murrrrr



Do you like that too? I can do the same with you babeh


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In other news: I have an urge to give someone head ;-;



you and me both... but could you get H&k off me.

use your power of the vag


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> YES, SOMETHING RELEVANT TO THE TOPIC!



Hah, one post per every hundred outta do.




KylieIsACannibal said:


> You guys should fuck on scotty's entrails after i disembowel him



Awww, why would they do that...better yet, why would you disembowel me 



LonelyKitsune said:


> lol thats why i love you scotty



I love those furry phrases, they're so uplifting although everyone else thinks they're annoying.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> YES, SOMETHING RELEVANT TO THE TOPIC!



I'm having fun watching Scotty use furry-terms that I'm not sure existed until now


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm having fun watching Scotty use furry-terms that I'm not sure existed until now



Haha my furiend, they exist. It's not like i'm pulling furases outta my tailhole....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love those furry phrases, they're so uplifting although everyone else thinks they're annoying.



i think their cute. fuck everyone els. what can they really do to stop you


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I love those furry phrases, they're so uplifting although everyone else thinks they're annoying.



Hah, they're really funny when they annoy others.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> <-


;3



LonelyKitsune said:


> you and me both... but could you get H&k off me.
> 
> use your power of the vag


 
Sorry sweetheart, I'm enjoying him pestering you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think their cute. fuck everyone els. what can they really do to stop you



I appoint myself the new Furry Phrase KING and no one shall dethrone me!



Tommy said:


> Hah, they're really funny when they annoy others.



Hehe, I know


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sweetheart, I'm enjoying him pestering you


Give me head while I torment him. It'll make him extra-jealous.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha my furiend, they exist. It's not like i'm pulling furases outta my tailhole....



Buttpuns time.

I'm rather bummed you didn't make more puns In that post. You're rather behind in your punning... My grammar is really shitty today, but I'm on the rear end of this bad streak of crappy puns. >:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Buttpuns time.
> 
> I'm rather bummed you didn't make more puns In that post. You're rather behind in your punning... My grammar is really shitty today, but I'm on the rear end of this bad streak of crappy puns. >:3



Eww, I was sugarcoating all those phrases and look at YOU...You're shitcoating them >.< haha.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha my furiend, they exist. It's not like i'm pulling furases outta my tailhole....



I was unaware lol, I am still new. I'm going to use some of these


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Give me head while I torment him. It'll make him extra-jealous.



but Master...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Eww, I was sugarcoating all those phrases and look at YOU...You're shitcoating them >.< haha.


If I coat my dick with sugar I bet LK will suck it.

Not like he has a choice in the matter since I'll force him to do it anyways.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Eww, I was sugarcoating all those phrases and look at YOU...You're shitcoating them >.< haha.



Shall I continue with food puns? Or mabye religion. I pray that you choose religion.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> but Master...


Don't gimme that talk. You get to watch while the nice woman gives me head and YOU DON'T GET ANY.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Awww, why would they do that...better yet, why would you disembowel me


 
Your jokes are not funny, i enjoy the sound of skin tearing on knives, and sex on a dead body is hot.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Your jokes are not funny, i enjoy the sound of skin tearing on knives, and sex on a dead body is hot.



Can I still burn his entrails?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't gimme that talk. You get to watch while the nice woman gives me head and YOU DON'T GET ANY.



*whimper* *tucks tail* 
yes Master


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Give me head while I torment him. It'll make him extra-jealous.


 

I don't know why, but I find that legitimately sexy. o_o


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Buttpuns time.
> 
> I'm rather bummed you didn't make more puns In that post. You're rather behind in your punning... My grammar is really shitty today, but I'm on the rear end of this bad streak of crappy puns. >:3


                                     I liked the furry ones better lol..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Can I still burn his entrails?


 
After H&K comes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't know why, but I find that legitimately sexy. o_o


I do too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Shall I continue with food puns? Or mabye religion. I pray that you choose religion.



Stick with furry puns, they're funny ^_^
I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now...don't know why.




Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't gimme that talk. You get to watch while the nice woman gives me head and YOU DON'T GET ANY.



Gotta love them love-hate relationships.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I liked the furry ones better lol..



>:[

I'm just getting warmed up, you should see me irl when i'm on a roll.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 23, 2010)

I was wondering how this got to eight pages so quickly.

wtf, dudes



CannonFodder said:


> I saw a spy and a pyro at furry fiesta, I lol'd when I saw that.









Shit. I'm off-topic too. But I had to share that. Figures the best Spy at AC 2009 was a chick.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I was wondering how this got to eight pages so quickly.
> 
> wtf, dudes
> 
> ...



SPYCRAB OSHI-

Also please don't lock the thread I'm so bored IRL =[

My family would lol @ me if they learned what a furry was and I told them, but I have no reason to.

Also everyone in that pic looks like hipsters and nerdy-nerds I would not fit in at all =[


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Your jokes are not funny, i enjoy the sound of skin tearing on knives, and sex on a dead body is hot.



I thought they were absolutely hilarious... And you scare me, stay away...!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, let all the idiots stay in one thread rather than ranting all over the forums....

Edit: no offense to anyone


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

I wanna chat with people but the forums slow my comp down. skype anyone? :3


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Shit. I'm off-topic too. But I had to share that. Figures the best Spy at AC 2009 was a chick.



Looks like somebody forgot to spy check... She's a-sappin the art dispensers!

I don't tell anybody I'm a furry except a couple people, they have no reason to know. Especially my family.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wanna chat with people but the forums slow my comp down. skype anyone? :3


KAY

I will not be speaking for I am currently in a steam voice chat with IRL friends.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I thought they were absolutely hilarious... And you scare me, stay away...!


 
-creeps closer-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> KAY
> 
> I will not be speaking for I am currently in a steam voice chat with IRL friends.


 
Can one of you set it up, as i don't have everyone added.
min is kylie.mischief


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SPYCRAB OSHI-
> 
> Also please don't lock the thread I'm so bored IRL =[
> 
> My family would lol @ me if they learned what a furry was and I told them, but I have no reason to.



Haha, yeah.. it's a good thread, considering how many "bad experience w/coming out" threads there have been.

I've got too much going on right now to focus on moderating though. Just poastin *woo go crazy*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can one of you set it up, as i don't have everyone added.
> min is kylie.mischief


I have nobody added =D


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Looks like somebody forgot to spy check... She's a-sappin the art dispensers!
> 
> I don't tell anybody I'm a furry except a couple people, they have no reason to know. Especially my family.



You can tell me your a furry.. Go ahead, say it....!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wanna chat with people but the forums slow my comp down. skype anyone? :3



yay skype!


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can one of you set it up, as i don't have everyone added.
> min is kylie.mischief



FFFFFFFFFFFFF I can't do skype on my ipod.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Haha, yeah.. it's a good thread, considering how many "bad experience w/coming out" threads there have been.
> 
> I've got too much going on right now to focus on moderating though. Just poastin *woo go crazy*


I noticed they slowed down with the "coming out" threads when that one got stickied thankfully...


----------



## TDK (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have nobody added =D



The last thing my Skype needs is more queers and jeers on it =Z


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I noticed they slowed down with the "coming out" threads when that one got stickied thankfully...



They have, thank god.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wanna chat with people but the forums slow my comp down. skype anyone? :3



Ugh, I'll be available tomorrow if you really want silly ol' me to BS with. That goes to everyone ^_^


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh, I have to go for awhile. Finish up homework and recharge iPod. See you all in an hour or two if you're up.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ugh, I have to go for awhile. Finish up homework and recharge iPod. See you all in an hour or two if you're up.


lolhomework.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

TDK said:


> The last thing my Skype needs is more queers and jeers on it =Z



Haha, it's not half as bad as you think it is....


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lolhomework.



>:[ godie. That is all.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

So is anyone gunna make the skype thing


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So is anyone gunna make the skype thing



Cant I'm still a little kiddie, gotta get goin' actually.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 23, 2010)

H&K message me with yer skype name


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> H&K message me with yer skype name


kdone


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

i only have yahoo/msn 
v.v


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 23, 2010)

Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$$$$$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶$$Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´
Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i only have yahoo/msn
> v.v


Go DL it. It's free and takes like 5min to set up


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> ...



OMG DAT AWESOME


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> ...



Give me 5 man. :3


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go DL it. It's free and takes like 5min to set up


 Then I am the exception to that rule. It took me an hour to figure it all out. Not that I actually use it anymore or even could for that matter. 
And to remain a bit on point, the only person who doesn't know about my furryness is my girlfriend. Brought it up slightly, will never do so again.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> ...



*stares at paw* Coooool.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> ...



High five! We need a thread just for paw posts.


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> High five!



High four?


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> High four?



Sure, since thumbs don't count 

*highfour*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Sure, since thumbs don't count
> 
> *highfour*



Good observation there. *highfour*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â¶Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´Â´
> ...


FURFAG
YIFF IN HELL WITH YOUR GAY PRIDE
:V
That's what I could say on youtube if I saw it.
Still looks fag and dull.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> My dad thought my tail was awesome/cute and so did everyone else at work.
> 
> My mom thought it was weird and said "Don't wear that thing in public with me, it's weird and I don't want to be seen with weird."


 
Epic signature.

I feel famous


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2010)

Geek said:


> High four?



what are these maths?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FURFAG
> YIFF IN HELL WITH YOUR GAY PRIDE
> :V
> That's what I could say on youtube if I saw it.
> Still looks fag and dull.


 My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like, it's better than yours, damn right, it's better than yours!


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> what are these maths?



Thumbs don't count/paws


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 24, 2010)

i have told one friend so far, she had no idea what it was. my family doesn't even use a computer except for my brothers so even if i told them there would be little chance that they knew what a furry was.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like, it's better than yours, damn right, it's better than yours!


ORLY, sir?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> ORLY, sir?



Yes indeed you betta believe it


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So is anyone gunna make the skype thing




Have it, have yet to use it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yes indeed you betta believe it


Granted because I hate milkshakes.
Shake, you furry 



wolfrunner7 said:


> Have it, have yet to use it.


We all have Skypee but we never use it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 24, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Have it, have yet to use it.



I'm going to spam call you ^__^


----------



## Zanner (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, this is an interesting topic, is it not? 

Right, anyway.. I kept the damn thing a secret (Stuuupiiiddd) from them untill I just turned 19 (I've though of myself as a "furry" since I was 15.. I'm 20 now... Holy shit..). And even then, the only reason for this was beacuse I wanted to go to FurFright (2008), and it was not like i was not going to tell them, lol. Anyway, up to this point, i had only told a few select RL friends. They were pretty much like "huh, wired, heh, whatever" they did not know about it before hand, of course.

Anyway, I told my stepmother (only about the con, and "anthroporhics enthusiasts") one day ahead of telling my father, and she brought the topic up, so i was on the spot for 30 to 50 minutes, i don't recall exactly. SO, i approached it very clinically, and at first he thought it was some cult that is mainly spiritual and theorizes about this being possible in reality, but mostly fans of mythology.
Okay. Well, i sort-of stightend that out, after not being able to help myself from lauging my ass off. So, he just got the basic overview, and shrugged it off. I was rooming with a prominent artist, and this is how i introduced the topic (very briefly) of "'adult' oriented artwork", and not to offend her, but i used her art as a negative example- not saying i did not like it in general, but implying that some of it disquieted me. So, with that, and a little peek at my own art, it was done. After FF, i show some videos, and then there are the 'oohhs; about the costumes and people. Both thought it 'very innocent, thought WIRED'. Okay.

But then came the spiritual and gay aspect. I am nither, but that seemed to suit them just fine, and it would do to "STAY THAT WAY". So today, i just get the occasional jest of "oh, it's a furry-people thing", but the only problem is that my dad is afriad of me turning gay, and tries, now, to be a matchmaker XD. At least he finally stopped getting on my case about being frineds with the 'lokitas' (hey, his term, not mine, it's spanish slag for 'crazzy little girls').

Disclamer: I don't think i need to say this, but i will anyway - i mean no offence to people with a spiritual connection with thier 'animal spirit', or gays, what so ever.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Feb 24, 2010)

When I told my parents, my brother called a freak then walked back to his room. My mom was ok with it then bought material for my bodysuit she plans to make for me. My dad however   hates me for it. And my mom says when I turn 16 she'll take me to Furry Fiesta.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 24, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> When I told my parents, my brother called a freak then walked back to his room. My mom was ok with it then bought material for my bodysuit she plans to make for me. My dad however   hates me for it. And my mom says when I turn 16 she'll take me to Furry Fiesta.


Your mom is awesome, then. Hands down.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Your mom is awesome, then. Hands down.



Yep she even plans to buy my head for my fursuit and feet paws because my parents didn't get me anything for my birthday.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 24, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I wish I could contribute positively to that, but with my folks being almost seniors, they're not even comfortable with things like my being an agnostic pagan.  With the turmoil that causes, I don't dare bring up being bi or being a fur.   Somethings are best left unsaid.
> 
> Younger parents (ones my age or into their 40s) seem to be a lot more accepting of stuff like this.  Seems to have to do with the shifting mindsets that happened when baby boomers (born 1944 to1964) gave way to generation X (born 1964 to 1979)...



How come the boomers' generation covers 20 years, and X only 15?


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

Well... My mother, gf and evem all class mates know Im a furry, probably my class mates are just too scared to make fun of me since they know how sadistic I can be. Hmm... My girlfriend- after an year or so just got interested in furry fandom too. As for my mother the just thinks that the furry fandom is an interesting thing (but I dont think she knows the YIFFY part of it)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Has this thread been revived?

Anyways...my parents are complete clueless and I hope to keep it that way because they probably wouldn't understand


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 28, 2014)

Rule #1 of the furry fandom: Never tell your parents.
Rule #2 of the furry fandom: NEVAR TELL YOUR PARENTS.

My family does not know. They must never know.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 28, 2014)

This is all interesting! My mother is near 80 and I don't think she would have a clue! My father passed away when he was 68 many years ago.
My wife is embarrassed by the thought and my kids just ...well they keep telling "No one cares, Dad!" I must be one of those exceptions as I was born before 1960. I took one of those internet test things and it said I was a millennial, what ever that is.


----------



## nereza (Jul 29, 2014)

Although the fandoms differ with time the apple docent fall far from the tree my mother in her younger days was a costume maker as a profession and would host shows and renaissance fairs, operas, not to mentions a long time trecky. 
My dad is a talented carpenter and has built everything from chairs to stage sets to life sises dinosaurs, to props to themed play structures such as a pirate ship etc he was also a geek in his time too. 

Not to even mention I been cosplaying for nearly 8 - 9 years and in the early few years they would help me with costumes and props but I have taken over to do my own work now. 
To put it lightly it came as no surprise or concern to anyone when I said I joined this fandom in fact my mom will constantly poke fun at me by ether calling me over to watch some of the worse takes on the fandom like 1000s was to die or Csi just to tease me with it and will call out "hey look its a furry" to anything fluffy or hairy she sees .. My dad thinks its Little weird but harmless.
 My sister also a long time cosplayer grew up in the mind set that furrys don't belong at anime cons and is a bit of a anti fur but with that being said despite teasing she been allot more accepting of the fandom in recent years and I think I had a impact on how she sees furs even going so far so to stand up for us in her own way even if she dislike the art from. 


So for the most part I never had much negative responses besides what random strangers say behind our backs at fur meets witch is actually quite hilarious to hear someone who has no idea what the fandom is trying to explain it to his /her friends, it is so beyond stupid that it becomes comedic. Its to bad that some people take it to heart but in the end the fandom is what you make of it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

Everyone knows and no one cares. In the words of my father "whatever floats your boat, as long as you are happy".
My dad being a massive trekkie and my mom an all around sci fi geek, so when I asked them to lend me $1200 for my fursuit they didnt have any concerns or questions. Hell, my moms the one that made my tail. 

As for friends, about 97% of my friends are furries as well and my non fur friends think its cool and interesting.


----------



## Auramaru (Jul 29, 2014)

Dunno if commented on here or not, but I'm pretty openly enthusiastic about dragons and my parents don't seem to mind.  I don't show them what I write or read about dragons online but... ya know... they probably wouldn't mind... >_> maybe...


----------



## Sylver (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow it's been months since I've posted on these forums.

My parents don't know I'm a furry, which makes me glad since they think furries are people who wear animal skins and dance around in them. Lovely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2014)

My Brother knows I'm a massive furfag, but he pretends he doesn't know so that he can avoid cognitive dissonance, because he thinks furries are disgusting but likes me. 

My Parents discovered I have a bunch of cheap animal costume stuff when I came back from my second term at university and laughed at me for a good long while, but found it amusing more than anything else. They wouldn't care whatever I was into, provided it was safe and legal.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 29, 2014)

My parents don't care. My mom sees the photos I get tagged in on Facebook in my various suits and loves them. My dad's impartial to it really. And my brother is...wiggling a bit. He likes the suit part of the fandom. And my grandmother? She wore my Salonga partial last Thanksgiving.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Hell, my moms the one that made my tail.


Awwwwwwwwwwww. :3


Fallowfox said:


> My Brother knows I'm a massive furfag, but he pretends he doesn't know so that he can avoid cognitive dissonance, because he thinks furries are disgusting but likes me.



:/ Everytime you bring him up, your brother seems like a douchebag. I hope that isn't going to far to say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww. :3
> 
> 
> :/ Everytime you bring him up, your brother seems like a douchebag. I hope that isn't going to far to say.



He's actually a very nice and exceedingly intelligent man. He just deplores sex in all its forms. In spite of being the best artist in the entire year he asked to be excused from attending life drawing classes, for instance.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He's actually a very nice and exceedingly intelligent man. He just deplores sex in all its forms. In spite of being the best artist in the entire year he asked to be excused from attending life drawing classes, for instance.



I went through a phase like that. It passes sooner or later.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He's actually a very nice and exceedingly intelligent man. He just deplores sex in all its forms. In spite of being the best artist in the entire year he asked to be excused from attending life drawing classes, for instance.


So your bro is a prune?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 29, 2014)

My family will never know.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He's actually a very nice and exceedingly intelligent man. He just deplores sex in all its forms. In spite of being the best artist in the entire year he asked to be excused from attending life drawing classes, for instance.



I used to be like that when i was 0 - 13 years old :V

In all honestly my mum knows to a point of what i am and is accepting of it, my closer friends know and they are fine ( one is a brony so can't complain), my gf knows but still no furry action  (damn everyone here tells me something good happens when you tell your partner your a fur and they dont mind or like that but i haven't even got a kiss from her in anything in the form of  something furry   ). Either way Scotland does not care about furs. Despite being seen as a tough country we do accept everyone here.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 29, 2014)

Nashida said:


> And my grandmother? She wore my Salonga partial last Thanksgiving.



This last part made me giggle.

I don't plan to tell anyone about being a furry. Why? Because it would be like me telling people that I like fantasy books, or certain television shows, or a certain genre of music. Its just an interest to me, and nothing more. Granted anyone who knows about furries might be able to infer that I am one if they ever happened to see my computer screen or take a peek at some of my drawings. My parents certainly wouldn't get it, and its doubtful that my brother would either. My sister would most likely know and probably get the wrong idea instantly. 

I don't plan on ever getting a fursuit but I have a hoodie modeled after my dragon fursona, and my parents just think its a little "weird" but I just tell them that I can afford to be a little weird.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 29, 2014)

My family knew every since I was a child.
Yeah pretending I was a wolf and wearing collars at the age of 5 really helped me in the long run.
At least half of my sketchbook were wolf furs and I showed my parents. Yeah it's just one of those things I'm into no big deal.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 29, 2014)

My family don't have any bad feelings about it. My mum has helped towards the cost of making my fursuit actually, and both my parents are interested to hear how it comes along, and they like to see how my drawing is coming along. My brother thinks it's hilarious though, and he can't believe I'm planning on costuming at conventions.

My parents aren't too happy at the notion of drawing porn though. While it's clear I don't *use* it, my mum thinks it's creepy that someone would pay someone else to make porn for them, and that that person would create it for them, and then that other person would get off to it, and my dad saw a documentary on furries where they were saying about how porn was giving furries a bad name, so now he thinks that all furry porn is a terrible thing and the creators are a disgrace to the fandom, sorta.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

Its kinda hard not to tell the 'rents whats up when they stumble across your furry porn folder when your 16, lol. Mine were awkward about it at first but realized it was harmless. They found out I was a furry and gay simultaneously that day XD. Though I did have a few girlfriends as an early teen, but they eventually came around and said just to be me and be happy with who I was.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 29, 2014)

They don't see it as anything unusual, it's just a hobby where they are happy for me to go to cons and stuff.

Now if they knew I was going through a confusing time of my life, including ads for bondage and stuff on fetlife, hypnosis, etc... It'd be akward.

Getting better though, and basic training will be a good chance to get away from all of it for over 2 months.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2014)

My brother likes some of the art, but he doesn't know about the mountain of porn the fandom makes. He just says it's weird, but then he says that about everything I'm into. As for my parents, they don't know. They like to blame my troubles on things I'm into, so if they found out about the furry thing they would probably say it's evil or something.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Its kinda hard not to tell the 'rents whats up when they stumble across your furry porn folder when your 16, lol. Mine were awkward about it at first but realized it was harmless. They found out I was a furry and gay simultaneously that day XD. Though I did have a few girlfriends as an early teen, but they eventually came around and said just to be me and be happy with who I was.



Was it literally just a folder full of Playgirls and Sonic drawings?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He's actually a very nice and exceedingly intelligent man. He just deplores sex in all its forms. In spite of being the best artist in the entire year he asked to be excused from attending life drawing classes, for instance.



I actually know someone like that. I often bring her up in conversations about "why people don't watch Game of Thrones", and in her case it's because it has sex and stuff. Recently I went to watch 22 Jump Street with my fiance and two other friends, one of whom was her boyfriend, and he said she probably wouldn't like it because it "has sex jokes". So yeah, massive prude. It's like, what are you 12?

Anyway this thread is a massive necro, but everyone's been OT so I'll allow it~


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 29, 2014)

Taralack said:


> necro



Mmmhrraw *.* Dayum!

On topic: My father is very supportive because I'm straight non-furry average guy and I keep my weirdness to myself.

Ta-daaaaaa.

Tho I can only imagine what would be his reaction if it was about to change. Probably similar to my coming out as an atheist. And that means seven years of fighting for erm... "tolerance" (more like ignorance).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Was it literally just a folder full of Playgirls and Sonic drawings?


Computer, filled to the brim of a variety of mostly m/m furry porn. I was a dumb kid and didnt hide it properly. The Sonic stuff, that I drew, was found in a trapper keeper under my mattress, lol.  NO REGRETS!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I actually know someone like that. I often bring her up in conversations about "why people don't watch Game of Thrones", and in her case it's because it has sex and stuff. Recently I went to watch 22 Jump Street with my fiance and two other friends, one of whom was her boyfriend, and he said she probably wouldn't like it because it "has sex jokes". So yeah, massive prude. It's like, what are you 12?
> 
> Anyway this thread is a massive necro, but everyone's been OT so I'll allow it~



Funnily enough he loves game of thrones, but has to close his eyes in the blow-job scenes. He's read the whole book series.


----------



## Rhykus Finlay (Jul 30, 2014)

Meh I'm not at all hiding that I'm a fur. My mom almost took me to a con one time, so I think she supports it, but my dad's a bit creeped out by it, and very concerned about people seeing me in a weird way. Especially because I refuse to hide it. 

Brothers? They think it's weird..but if you only knew just who was saying that... XD


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 30, 2014)

The fact is if i did tell all my family it would mean nothing. My parents are huge trekkies, my sister is a weabo and otaku. My other sister is bat shit insane. I'm already an anime fan and my parents are fine with that. Honestly my family belong in an asylum and i fit in just well with them.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 30, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> This last part made me giggle.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12173592/

Photo proof, last Thanksgiving. And technically Salonga's first ever debut.

And Gram still pesters me to hold a furmeet in the rec room at her complex. She lives in a senior apartment complex, so...methinks it may be a bad idea.


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 30, 2014)

My parents would go ballistic, as far as they know I am still their good christian boy.... Hah
and my sister is one of those "ewww furries" people so I think it'll remain a secret


----------



## X-Z-0 (Jul 30, 2014)

I havent told my families and relatives but most of my friends know i am a gay furry xD they would sometimes tease me,calling names and stuff like "hey faggot" for fun but they mostly like me and respect me for who i am  they said i was courageous for being so up-front x3

if only i was that courageous towards my family.....there will come a day when they will find out or i have to tell them.but that day is not today! 
*night time fap session begins*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Mmmhrraw *.* Dayum!
> 
> On topic: My father is very supportive because I'm straight non-furry average guy and I keep my weirdness to myself.
> 
> ...



Is this a thing? Me and my brother diss on religion so much my family has to be careful when or how anyone mentions god

_
My family gets fucking annoying whenever I get or do something new so everything I try to keep it to myself as much as possible.


----------



## SolDirix (Aug 3, 2014)

My parents know I'm a furry, and they are supportive of it. They thought it was weird at first, but when they heard about all these conventions, their only conclusion was that it had to be a normal thingX3. So yeah.


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 3, 2014)

Question if the opposite is true ,that if your parents are disgusted by the concept of this hobby how do you hide it?

my parents know im into Aeromodeling .....but  "Whats with those Dragons?" 
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Twin-Fur2y-PX35-and-Draco450-471072812
lucky those were Aircrafts only and are easy to explain. been working on them just this year as a theme project with some friends, just for fun.   if it were anything bigger lets say a Fursuit. it will be difficult to hide.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 3, 2014)

Everyone: there is no furry closet unless you make one for yourself. So either you are like gay or something and the furry stuff is inconsequential, or you are a creepy hardcore furry whom people don't want their children around. It's just cartoon animals! Can't you be a little smarter when it comes to where the porn is displayed? 

Anyway, my parents would not care at all if I were to draw (clean) cartoon animals. They might just like it since it's creative and not video games. Fursuits, though? My dad thinks it's weird, though this is coming from a guy who went to Star Trek cons and made his own tricorder and owns the Heavy Metal movie. My dad was a massive nerd. And he tells me none of the fursuits are known to the public, so it's different than, say, Worf cosplay.

I think he might think a little differently if I stop buying costumes and make one myself. Or not. I think my mom is ok with it maybe. Who knows? Maybe I'll get good and make kaiju suits as a hobby later on! Of course that would be "cool" by my dad's standards. I think he just worries about stuff like this interfering with my work or finding women. Dad, it's the WORK that interferes with relationships (moving to another state also causes this)! And work is more important that the a hobby (take notes on that point, new furries).

They did learn about this so-called fandom a few years back and saw things about perverts. They then thought I would be sexually assaulted at a furry convention. Huh.

Well, I'm getting my first real fursuit in a few days, so there! (It helps that I have my own apartment now).


----------



## Nashida (Aug 3, 2014)

Now you know your folks don't give two shits about what you do when you're drawing a ref sheet for a commission, attempting to draw a sheath, and your mom peers over your shoulder, erases the badly drawn sheath you've done and draws a better one in it's place.

Or maybe that's just my folks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2014)

Nashida said:


> Now you know your folks don't give two shits about what you do when you're drawing a ref sheet for a commission, attempting to draw a sheath, and your mom peers over your shoulder, erases the badly drawn sheath you've done and draws a better one in it's place.
> 
> Or maybe that's just my folks.




...wow


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 3, 2014)

One time, I accidentally streamed a drawing I did to my mother's iPad via iCloud.
She said it was cute and showed the whole family.
That was fun. :v


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 3, 2014)

Just dont let them know . When it arrives 





Calemeyr said:


> Everyone: there is no furry closet unless you make one for yourself. So either you are like gay or something and the furry stuff is inconsequential, or you are a creepy hardcore furry whom people don't want their children around. It's just cartoon animals! Can't you be a little smarter when it comes to where the porn is displayed?
> 
> Anyway, my parents would not care at all if I were to draw (clean) cartoon animals. They might just like it since it's creative and not video games. Fursuits, though? My dad thinks it's weird, though this is coming from a guy who went to Star Trek cons and made his own tricorder and owns the Heavy Metal movie. My dad was a massive nerd. And he tells me none of the fursuits are known to the public, so it's different than, say, Worf cosplay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2014)

Some family members found my stories and they actually really liked them. They keep telling me to become a writer.


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

If you don't treat it like you're coming out of the closet, and that it's a hobby and not a lifestyle choice, nobody will care. Like sometimes people will be like "Yo, that's a cool dog person you're drawing there" and I'll just retort with "Yeah, animal people are pretty cool"

I find when people are worried about their parents or whatever, they seem to think the furry fandom is some kind of huge pinnacle part of their life, when in reality it's just like being a fan of Star Trek or Dr. Who.


----------



## Rhyane (Aug 7, 2014)

My family does not really care and neither do my friends. My parents may think it a little but are letting me go to a con, and don't really think anything of it. My non-fur friends don't care at all either as they already think of me as huge nerd anyway and I can take the harmless jokes they make and laugh about them as well.


----------



## Dawnedge (Aug 8, 2014)

My parents don't know, and I don't plan on telling them unless they ask. If I did tell them I don't really think they would care though. Although I would have to dispel any worries they would have, since my mom thinks it's a fetish, and my dad thinks they're Otherkin. But I'm too lazy for that shit.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 8, 2014)

My parents know only because they found out, but I've been a lot more open about it lately. Although I have two separate Facebook accounts, I don't entirely avoid commenting on articles that mention furries with my primary account, and I will probably discuss it with anyone who asks. I certainly don't flaunt it but I don't actively hide it either. It's essentially come to the point that I'm realizing anyone who doesn't like it can go eat a dick, so I don't really care who knows at this point.


----------



## Selachi (Aug 8, 2014)

They don't care at all. Hell, they even volunteered to go 50-50 on my first fursuit. As they put it, "If you're happy, we're happy". I'm very thankful for that to say the least. Super liberal 21st century parents ftw.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 10, 2014)

Crap, my parents want visit me at my apartment. Can't find anywhere to hide my suit. For me, there isn't a furry closet, but there is a "fursuit closet". As I said above, my folks were ok with it originally when I was younger, but then my dad said "You're a grown man, this suiting stuff is kinda weird", so after that I pretended to give it up. I'm at a loss at what to do. I'm wondering if I should just come clean. 

I worry my dad will want me to sell it (and I don't want to at all). But I paid for it with my own money, and for Christ's sake, I'm a 23 year old grad student. I respect my dad, and I don't want to create tension or see him disappointed, but if he feels disappointed in me wearing a costume after I got a PhD fellowship for grad school and got into the group of a very well respected professor, then he's the weird one.

I think my mom's ok with it, but she'll go with what my dad says.

Yeah, I might just have to come clean about it. Tell him I play less video games because of this stuff, and want to learn how to dance, even. And make suits myself someday, too. I'm probably making too much of a big deal out of this stuff.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 10, 2014)

My room is filled with dragons (I'm not exactly hiding anything), and I know for a fact my parents don't care about my tastes as long as I don't kill anyone.


----------



## Mauve (Aug 10, 2014)

The only person who knows is my brother, and he doesn't care.


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Aug 10, 2014)

My parents are OK with that. They are not furries, but I made them fursonas and they like them! The rest of my friends don't mind, though one of them knew the whole CSI episode controversy and didn't know what to think of me. At least everything is fine. People don't mind too much and just enjoy the convention videos I show them when they want to see what a fur con is like.


----------



## Nibsy (Aug 10, 2014)

I like and comment on furry Facebook pages, so some of my friends and family probably know that way.  I doubt they give a shit though.  

I'm pretty sure my dad knows because he could see my online activity when I was connected to my family's wifi.  And he broke into my laptop a few times.  My parents are extremely uptight, conservative people and there is no way they would approve of this sort of thing, whether it's sexual or not.  Doesn't matter because I have nothing to do with them anymore.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Aug 11, 2014)

My parents know I've been building a fursuit since they've seen pieces of it and they've seen some of the stuff in my sketch book so they know about my interest although they don't know about the furry fandom. (And I'm content to leave it that way.) I've even gotten to the point where I'll even ask them for advice on my sketches. Although this has lead to the occasional odd moment. I felt awkward as hell when my conservative mother once told me that the breast in one sketch "aren't perky enough" and told me to look at more boobs.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 11, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I worry my dad will want me to sell it (and I don't want to at all). But I paid for it with my own money, and for Christ's sake, I'm a 23 year old grad student. I respect my dad, and I don't want to create tension or see him disappointed, but if he feels disappointed in me wearing a costume after I got a PhD fellowship for grad school and got into the group of a very well respected professor, then he's the weird one.


I'm in a similar situation ^^ I'm a PhD student and I bought my fursuits with the money I earned with scientific work.

My parents used to think that furries might be weirdos who failed at real life - but they see I did not fail, so they accepted it. Using the fursuits for volunteer work with kids also helped - you cannot argue with someone who invests time and money into a thing that makes kids happy. 


(Well, I know there are some weirdos who did fail at real life, but I won't tell my family.)


----------



## dawgz (Aug 13, 2014)

All I can say is that I have the strangest family out there.  My mother took my being gay better than when she came across my FB pic of me in my then brand new and still not yet complete darkwolf suit.  I literally got the 20 minute scathing lecture over the phone (never mind I've been living on my own for 20 years now), about how it was crazy, and only crazy people do that shit, will lose and never find another god job, etc....  I pretty much reminded her that if she didn't like it, then too damn bad, as all it is, is a hobby form of cosplay not at all unlike her drama thing.  Megaplex comes along with all the pics of the con on my FB page, and videos on my youtube channel, and me being point blank open on the fact that we were headed to Orlando for the purpose of this con.  She sees the pics, videos, and the final product of the completed Darkwolf character, and she's now offering to help fix the constantly misbehaving shoulder pads on the cloak.  She knows what it cost to make him, and didn't bat an eye - with me first warning her that I didn't want to hear it about what she thought of the price of course, admitting that she had similar money dumped into her SIMS 3 game and getting ready to start all over again when SIMS 4 is released.  Our stuff is kept out in the open on shelves as we lack any form of closet space anyway.  Those who don't like it......   well, I don't give a damn about their opinion anyway.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 20, 2015)

my family know that i am a furry but dont care, they are worried sometimes but mostly dont care.


----------

